# rubber molds



## Queenbee (Feb 20, 2003)

Has anyone used scents in wax to pour in rubber molds. Will it destroy them


----------



## Queenbee (Feb 20, 2003)

I have not had any problem with sents in my molds for as long as i have been doing candles 

[This message has been edited by Queenbee (edited February 21, 2003).]


----------

